# angels heart rat rescue in need! moncton, new brunswick, CAN



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

angel's heart rat rescue is bursting at the seams with adoptable rats of all ages and both genders. there is currently a discount on neuters and spays available, $40 and $75 respectively and a train in the making to get them to approved homes. for more information on the speuters and on the rat train please see the original posting in jorats.com another rat forum (please be advised that linking to other rat forums is generally prohibited, an exception has been made in this case), http://www.jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4566

clark has OVER 100 rats currently looking for homes (this does not include the ones that are not adoptable at this time either due to illness, age or temperament issues) and more are coming as he is expecting a litter of babies to be arriving to his care soon. his heart is the right place but clark is in need of some help. if you can not adopt please consider fostering or donation. at the very least please spread the words that there are many rats in need of homes RIGHT now. 


i have 2 rats of my own that originally came from clark and am waiting on a reply back on bringing another home. these rats are well socialized and a joy to have in my family. they would make great additions to any home and would make great first rats to the new rat owner. all prospective homes must submit a adoption application and be approved beforehand. 

if there is anything you can do to help please do so. clark has a large heart, sometimes too big, and needs our help now.


----------

